# saw troubloe



## Al Prosser (Sep 6, 2010)

My Bosch saw continues to tear my plywood even after going to a 180-tooth blade designed for plywood. Taping only makes it worse. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Zero clearance insert and *a perfectly aligned rip fence*. Possibly, a finger board hold down, too.
Then, a scoring cut through the first layer of ply first.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

I HAD the same error so I made a jig to pre cut the plywood with pair of razor blades, (jig) I just run it over the plywood using the table saw fence or a clamp down bar to get a true cut on the top layer of plywood and to stop that nasty rip out on the edges.. 

I also use the same jig to cut stock for inlay strip work..it works great for cutting the inlay strip and cutting the slot for the lnlay...

If you want to see the jig just ask and I will post a snapshot of it..

===

======



Al Prosser said:


> My Bosch saw continues to tear my plywood even after going to a 180-tooth blade designed for plywood. Taping only makes it worse. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Bob,
I'm not Al, but I wanna see that jig. Sounds neat.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene 

It's not high tech but it works great 

===



Gene Howe said:


> Hey Bob,
> I'm not Al, but I wanna see that jig. Sounds neat.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Cool jig, BJ.. What do you use to spread the blades?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Thanks,, Just a washer or two , this one is set at 1/8" wide ..but it can be anything you want it to be... by just adding or removing washers..

============



BigJimAK said:


> Cool jig, BJ.. What do you use to spread the blades?


----------

